# Spreading batter on new gas crepe maker



## meliivan (Aug 31, 2008)

Need urgent advice.

I just purchased double griddle krampouz gas crepe maker to start making crepes. With regards to the batter recipie I opted for the basic one which they recommend on the machine manual. 
500g flour (we used self raising and also normal), pinch of salt, 250g caster sugar, vanilla essence, 3 eggs, 50g melted butter.

I greased the griddle with oil the first time, put on the flame and adjust it to 5. 
The problem is when I put the batter and try to spread it with the straight wooden spreader provided with the machine, it is not sperading well, sometimes it bubbles and sticks, sometimes it gets too thin and tears.
I am unable to spread the batter with an even consistency as you normally would see in a creperie.

Can anybody help please ?


----------



## vka (Nov 24, 2008)

Did you make sure to season the crepe grill first? This could be your problem.


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

did you let the crepe batter rest first? maybe you just need practice?


----------



## bazza (Apr 2, 2007)

Your recipe does not contain enoough liquid, for 500g of flour you will need 1litre of milk, or 500ml milk and 500ml water for lighter crepes. If you have not seasoned the plate it is not a problem, by the time you have practised your technique it will be seasoned. The spreading is the tricky part and takes a lot of practise. These are recipes I use and the standing time is important. Don't forget the final dilution with water or the crepes will be sticky and hard to work with. Good luck.

*Savoury Crepe Batter*

500g plain flour
6 eggs
Large pinch salt
500ml milk
500ml water
3 tbs sunflower or groundnut oil
25g melted butter

Mix the eggs, milk, water and salt for about a minute. Gradually add flour until it is all incorporated. Finally add the oil and melted butter and allow batter to stand for at least 20 mins. Before making the crepes, dilute the batter with 150ml water.

*Buckwheat Crepes or Galettes*

500g buckwheat flour
6 eggs
Large pinch salt
500ml milk
750ml water
4 tbs sunflower or groundnut oil

Mix the eggs, milk, water and salt for about a minute. Gradually add flour until it is all incorporated. Add oil and allow to stand at room temp for 2 hours. Before making crepes, dilute the batter with 100ml water.

*Sweet Crepe Batter*

500g plain flour
6 eggs
Small pinch salt
Few drops vanilla extract
750ml milk
250ml water
40g melted butter

Mix the eggs, milk, water, salt and vanilla together for about a minute. Gradually add flour until it is all incorporated. Add melted butter and allow to stand for 2 hours. Before making the crepes, dilute the batter with 150ml water.


----------



## mimi taing (Jul 3, 2014)

Hi there!

I know my answer comes too late but this in case other people are asking the same question, here is my answer.

The reason why the batter is sticking is because the griddle is not hot enough. I use electric crepe makers from Krampouz but have used the gas one during my training. 

The griddle needs to be hot enough for the crepe to cook almost instantly when you spread it.  This means the griddle needs to be set at 220 to 230 degrees celsius which is around 430 to 450 fahrenheit. If I remember correctly from my crepe training in Brittany, France, you will need to adjust the flame to around 6 ot 7.

Also, if it bubbles, that may indicates that you have put too much oil on the griddle. Unlike galettes (made of buckwheat), crepes do not need to be greased every single time but every 4 to 5 crepes. When you do grease it, remove the excess oil with paper towel.

Hope this helps!

Mimi


----------



## crepelover (Nov 19, 2013)

If you pull too many crêpes in a row on less expensive grilles they make not reheat fast enough.  Also something like lemon and sugar, if the lemon juice gets on the surface it can harm the seasoning and make the next crêpe stick.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Mimi Taing said:


> Hi there!
> ...Unlike galettes (made of buckwheat), crepes do not need to be greased every single time but every 4 to 5 crepes. When you do grease it, remove the excess oil with paper towel.
> Hope this helps!
> 
> Mimi


The same holds true for American style pancakes.


----------

